# Critters with attitude



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Funny how sometimes facial expressions make them look like they've got some attitude going on.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots...and you are right....they do seem to have some kind of attitude going on. Rich


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Never seen one catch mouse before. Great catch. All good shots.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

pics?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

None on my screen either.

dick


----------

